# Needed Certified Outpatient Coder



## lstenson01 (Jun 26, 2013)

Need a certified Outpatient Coder to work at a Medical Center in East Stroudsburg, PA on a contact assignment.  If you are interested please email Latrelle a copy of your résumé at lsissokorecruiter@yahoo.com.  Thanks!


----------



## nazcoder (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you for the info. Do you know if this is a Remote type of position or the possibility of becmoing one? Thanks again.


----------

